

Ten things we know to be true - giis
http://www.google.com/about/company/philosophy/

======
contingencies
(1) Centralization is bad. (2) Defending centralization through appeal to
child-like naievety is transparent. (3) Normal people, those who we can trust,
don't visit North Korea for a holiday. (4) When you visit North Korea and
claim it's for a holiday, but do so with a politician, you don't appear any
more believable. (5) When you go out with a woman from the Council of Foreign
Relations - summarized by the world's most respected academic as "essentially
the corporate input to [US] foreign policy" \- you don't appear any more
believeable. (6) When you can't recruit people without throwing in an eternal
childhood with food made for you, casual dress and bright colours, you know
you have lost hearts and minds, even when your slogan is _don 't be evil_. (7)
Riding on the success of (thinly modified and rebranded) Linux to destroy all
competition in the mobile space is a winning commercial strategy. (8) Stealing
and corrupting Java to do it is a masterstroke. (9) It's OK because my
daughter came to North Korea too. (10) Oh look, all the flunkies are telling
my daughter she is smart now.

